# Gentoo się nie wyłącza

## matiit

Jest to już od jakiegoś czasu (aktualizacji  :Smile:  ), ale teraz zaczęło mnie wkurzać

Przy wyłączaniu/rebootowaniu pokazuje się to:

```
stop: missing job name

Try `stop --help' for more information.

 * ERROR: hostname failed to stop

```

Jeszcze przy modules to samo.

I stoi tak.

 Muszę Resetować ręcznie (przyciskiem na obudowie)

// Dodałem funkcję stop() do skryptów (tych dwóch) i ten błąd z failed to stop już się nie pokazuje... ale system po prostu się freezuje.... :/

Można na klawiaturze pisać i to jest pokazywane...

----------

## Bialy

Wczesniej nie zmialales kodu w tych skryptach?

--EDIT--

Literowka   :Embarassed: Last edited by Bialy on Fri Apr 04, 2008 1:28 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## unK

Czego nie zrobił? :p

maltit, aktualizowałeś może baselayout ostatnio? I jaką masz wersje basalayout?

----------

## matiit

2.0.0 - wersja baselayout.

----------

## unK

 *matiit wrote:*   

> 2.0.0 - wersja baselayout.

 

ta korzystająca z OpenRC? a problem jest tylko z wyłączaniem, czy z rebootem też? i czy ci się to zepsuło po aktualce baselayoutu czy czegoś innego?

----------

## SlashBeast

Tak, finalna 2.0.0 uzywa openrc.

----------

## matiit

Tak  openrc. I wyłączanie i rebootowanie...

Nie potrafię dokładnie powiedzieć kiedy się zepsuło :/

Edit: Żadnych sugestii?

Edit by Argasek (merge 2 postów)  

----------

## unK

A próbowałeś downgrade'ować baselayout do 2.0.0_rc6?

----------

## matiit

```
[ebuild     UD] sys-apps/baselayout-1.12.12 [2.0.0] USE="unicode%* -bootstrap% -build -static%" 218 kB 

[blocks B     ] <sys-apps/baselayout-2.0.0_rc (is blocking sys-apps/makedev-3.23.1)

Total: 1 package (1 downgrade, 1 block), Size of downloads: 218 kB

```

A jedyna wersja makedev to 3.23.1

----------

## Spaulding

maybe try to recompile openrc?

----------

## unK

 *matiit wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> [ebuild     UD] sys-apps/baselayout-1.12.12 [2.0.0] USE="unicode%* -bootstrap% -build -static%" 218 kB 
> 
> ...

 

Ale do 2.0.0_rc6, a nie 1* ;p

----------

## matiit

Czeryna, przekompilowanie openrc nic nie daje.

uNK

```
grep baselayout /etc/portage/package.unmask 

=sys-apps/baselayout-2.0.0_rc6-r1

>sys-apps/baselayout-2.0.0

#<sys-apps/baselayout-2.0.0

localhost mat # grep baselayout /etc/portage/package.mask 

=sys-apps/baselayout-2.0.0

localhost mat # emerge baselayout -pv

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild     UD] sys-apps/baselayout-1.12.12 [2.0.0] USE="unicode%* -bootstrap% -build -static%" 218 kB 

[blocks B     ] <sys-apps/baselayout-2.0.0_rc (is blocking sys-apps/makedev-3.23.1)

Total: 1 package (1 downgrade, 1 block), Size of downloads: 218 kB

```

 coś mi nie pasuje... przecież mam _chyba_ wpisy dobre.

----------

## unK

Spróbuj

```
emerge =baselayout-2.0.0_rc6-r1 -pv
```

i sprawdź, co mu nie pasuje.

EDIT: Aha, no jasne, wywalili tą wersje z portage.

----------

## matiit

```
there are no ebuilds to satisfy "=sys-apps/baselayout-2.0.0_rc6-r1".
```

Wywalili...  :Smile: 

----------

## unK

Wiem, że jest strona, skąd można pobrać wszystkie ebuildy, które kiedykolwiek były w portage, ale za cholerę nie wiem, jaki miała adres.

----------

## matiit

:/ może to nie przez baselaout, ale na pewno coś po stronie Gentoo, bo mam pare systemów na partycjach i się zamykają poprawnie...

 Jeszcze pomyślałem że nie mam acpi w jajku, ale mam... zesztą zawsze trzymam stare i na starych to samo...

Będą gdzieś logi z tym?

BO output na tty0 pokazuje tylko skrypty startowe.... a w /var/log/messages nic nie ma/

----------

## 13Homer

Przecież usługi hostname się nie stopuje, bo i co miałoby to na celu? A z modułami o co chodzi? Nie wiem jaka teraz jest architektura, ale kiedyś były symlinki do odpowiednich skryptów, np. S98xxx do startowania usługi, K98xxx do zatrzymywania. Może ma to jakiś związek z tym? Chociaż prawdopodobnie sam fakt nieistnienia funkcji stop oznacza, że nie będzie ona wołana.

----------

## lazy_bum

```
layman -a openrc
```

 i testuj najnowszą wersję. Może masz jakieś stare pliki konfiguracyjne w /etc/init.d lub /etc/conf.d? Może coś poszło nie tak przy etc-update?

----------

## SlashBeast

W portage mamy też w sumie openrc-9999, działa dla mnie.

----------

## Dagger

Osobiscie uzywam OpenRC/baselayout z overlay'a Roy'a. Dziala bez problemow.

----------

